# Where is the best skiing in Summit County right now?



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

too crowded


----------



## bigboater (Dec 10, 2003)

Loveland is the best for no crowds....at least when they have some runs open. If its still just a white strip down 2 runs, forget about it.


----------



## alexhenes (Oct 14, 2003)

when there is snow A-Basin is uncontested in Summit.


----------



## durangoskiier (Sep 23, 2004)

So......it is not worth going? If I do go it looks like Loveland on Sat and A-Basin on Sunday. Is this the best choice? Who has the best runs open, quantity and quality? They are all about $40 a day, is there any better deals?

Thanks


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Unless you'll already be in the vicinity and have got more $$ and time than you know what to do with, I'd recommend watching football on TV, reorganizing the garage, going for a hike, or enjoying a beautiful fall day doing something else.

-Andy


----------



## danger (Oct 13, 2003)

is backcountry an option? jone's and berthoud are good. please bring a beacon, shovel, probe, and the knowledge to use them at a minimum.
-dan


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

How's the loveland BC been looking? Anyone been?


----------



## chadmckenzie26 (Jun 23, 2005)

Tomorrow is opening day for Breck and Keystone. Anybody know what they plan to open tomorrow?


----------



## howlie (Nov 24, 2003)

For the love of God...In bounds skiing in Colorado SUCKS in November, usually in December too. The only year it was decent before Christmas that I remember was in 1997. What will they open? There base will be at most 20 inches. What can you ski with a 20 inch base? What do you think is a good base? All of your questions can be answered with the snow report. It will be 1-2 runs of hardpack. It will suck. It will be crowded. It will be like this for a while. It is like this every year for the past 250 years according to my Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great Grandfather who just picked up his first pair of twintips. If you are coming up from Durango for this, you are crazy and you must have a jonsing like no other which I applaud. But be prepared, you have a good chance of dissapointment. Normally, WC is going right now and we could all experince what the NW is going through. 

The best bet is the BC, as long as you know the ropes and places to go. Areas that get wind blown will have the best snow, but also be high risk. November for skiers is what april is to boaters, It is a tease. It can be hit or miss depending on the weather. Inbounds skiing this early however, will always suck and just be a way to get out and feel your edges, legs, crisp breeze, and a chance to freshen up gaper jokes. You know what though, it is still fun. 

it is 77 degrees on the front range...I am going golfing!


----------



## bigboater (Dec 10, 2003)

For the love of God...golfing sucks! Go Mountain biking. No.. wait, I mean go golfing. Mountain biking sucks. Don't miss your 10AM tee time. 

Honestly though he's right. There is not good reasson to go in bounds before Christmas - unless you have a pass and absolutely nothing else to do.


----------



## chadmckenzie26 (Jun 23, 2005)

First off I have a pass and I want to get my ski legs under me. I am going Friday so it shouldnt be to-to crowded. I know what early season is like. Its usually one groomed run with a bazilian people on it. I might get lucky and run into some fresh rain too. I dont care as long as Im up there getting exercise which I sorely need. Its all about fresh air, trees, and some nice scenery. I really just want to get out of Denver for a day. I cant think of a better way to do it. As far as backcountry goes, the last time I went BC I hiked three hours for a thirty minute run. I could have taken six runs in that amount of time. The only reason we went was because Crested Butte was closed (it was October).Plus, I am inexperienced and dont have the proper equipment to go BC. Even being experienced doesnt mean that your accident proof. It is not my idea of a good time to buried in ten feet of snow thats harder than cement. :shock: This is as Im try to get that little bit of soft powder in an avalanche shoot. I could be in a safe controlled environment where all I have to watch out for occasional gaper and maybe a tree here or there. If back country was all that great they wouldnt have built ski areas. :idea:


----------



## ColoradoCrazy (Nov 11, 2005)

with keystone/breck opening and copper in session, the crowds at a-basin should slacken, along with the opening of the upper mountain. its early, so come with a good attitude and reasonable expectations. if your going to pay and think you might get uptight about it, go to loveland and escape the colorado pass holders and their propensity toward obnoxiousnes. 

i would strongly discourage backcountry travel unless you have solid skills and local knowledge of where you're going. the unfortunate circumstances on berthoud serve to highlight the fragility of the early season snow pack and the penalties for bad line choices. that said, my crew and i will be making some desperate turns over frozen ground off loveland....


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

why would drive halfway across colorado to ski on a 20' wide patch of man made snow when you can just drive to molas or coal bank and do some dank bc riding? and dont give me that shit about "ski legs"- theres plenty upon plenty of low angle runs on both passes that would work just fine. you can do what you want, but if you actually go through with this i will laff in your face.


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

I live in Vail and consider it too much a pain in the ass to drive 5 minutes to go skiing until there are at least a bunch of lifts opened up. I will have to this year though because I am working on the hill for a pass.


----------



## chadmckenzie26 (Jun 23, 2005)

Give the man a break. It's not his fault that he has a good head on his shoulders. With the avalanche danger as high as it is. It's probably better that he sticks to the ski areas. I went to Breck today and got three runs in. That was enough for me. I stopped and had some beers, used the restroom and ate. I don't see you doing that in the backcountry. Oh and I didn't have to worry about being buried alive. :wink:


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

Went to Breck today and they had one run open...kind of fun to dodge the bodies. The sleds were active bringing victims of collisions down the hill and there was at least one pretty large pool of blood in the snow that I saw. Lift lines weren't too bad, though, and they had a pretty good blue grass band playing right there for your waiting pleasure. Free pancakes and hot cocoa/coffee in the morning and barrels of free nature valley bars (I'm now stocked up).

Sure, the conditions weren't great...but maybe you need to be from the east coast to really appreciate how shitty conditions can be. I don't mind the early season...I'd rather get my legs back into shape after a spring and summer of paddling before it's time to hit it hard. And pathetically, after a dozen or so runs down my legs are plenty tired. You can hike and you can run but you really only use your muscles that way when you ride.


----------



## chadmckenzie26 (Jun 23, 2005)

From what I observed at A-basin it was relatively carnage free. The advanced skiers did a good job of avoiding kids and gapers. A second lift open helped alleviate the situation a little. The only problem is it did little for the lines. We got the bright and early so we got some runs in before the crowds got too bad.


----------



## BillyD (Oct 10, 2003)

FYI Copper is damn good. Didn't go today, but yesterday was pretty damn sweet. Bottom lift line is a bit rough, but once you get up not so bad. 4 or 5 natural snow trails with pretty good pitch. Some of the better Pre-Thanksgiving turns that I have ever seen in summit county. Should be good all week after this snow.


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

Agreed...the lines sucked on Saturday but Copper was sweet. Tomorrow should rock but you should all stay home...I don't want to stand in line again :wink:


----------



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

*BC closed to gapers, stay out*



> If back country was all that great they wouldnt have built ski areas.


Actually, if man wasn't so inherently lazy and greedy, they wouldn't have built ski resorts. Ski resorts exist for two reasons. 1. To make money 2. To allow the average overweight & out of shape American to utilize the lifts so that gravity takes over and pulls that excess weight downward towrds the bar & grill at the bottom. Don't get me wrong, if it weren't for ski resorts, skiing & riding would not have the level of progression both technologically and stylisticly that they have.

Howlie- what did you shoot? Getting some good turn in already, call me if you're ready to go. And tell your great, great, great, great, great, great Grandfather hello. It was great (no pun intended) watching him throw switch rodeo 5's the other day.


----------



## lennie (Aug 24, 2004)

> To allow the average overweight & out of shape American to utilize the lifts so that gravity takes over and pulls that excess weight downward towrds the bar & grill at the bottom


With a few changes this sounds like boating. But that's not what I'm here for today.

I should have my AT gear from the shop early December. As this is my first year on AT, and not having been on boards in many years, I plan to spend some time dialing things in at the resorts before hitting the BC. 2 questions:
Where can I find the best deals on four passes?
Where can I find good intro BC terrain, (any good guidebooks, or other suggestions)? I wont be ready for the steeps for a while.


----------



## chadmckenzie26 (Jun 23, 2005)

I think lifts are great. If they built them for kayaks I'd use them. It would save the trouble of shuttling and walking half a mile with your kayak. I think there should be a gondola on the Poudre. When I was done, my fat ass would be at the bar on the bottom drinking COLD beer fresh from the tap. I would sit there happy with piece of mind that comes in knowing that all my efforts were going into something I like to do. That means not hiking.  The only backcountry I would do is Cat or heli-skiing. I would only do that with guides that know there stuff. It's more of a calculated risk. 
I think ski areas are good because you don't get lost. You don't have to know how to read the snow and rescue someone. They have ski patrol for when you get hurt. It is better than being stuck on a mountain while the rescue crews try to get you out of there. Why risk your life for some fresh tracks? All you have to do is wake up early and be the first one on the mountain on powder days or know of a good powder stash. :wink:


----------



## sj (Aug 13, 2004)

down bad vibbers . You all crack me up with the negativity. before i go full rant i will answer his question. Not worth it unless you have the pass and are jonsing big time. I went friday saturday and sunday. Friday i went to Breck at about noon no crowds by 1 lossened up my legs and got to feeling my edge again (one blue run open). Sat went BC in the upper blue river drainage above 11k on the NE slopes the snow from oct. is still there and with the 8 we got Fri it was sweet did about 5 miles and 2k. then went in area with the kids and wife. totally sucked becuse of crowds but they have the snow now to open up more looks good for Thanks giving. Sunday i retraced my sat BC but with my wife. 

So all you people whining about not skiing this time of year. Take a good look at my ASS. becuse when the goods do open thats all you will see of me 8) . sj


----------



## BillyD (Oct 10, 2003)

SJ and fellow buzzers. Doesn't everyone in Colorado know Breck sucks early season. A-Basin needs more snow than they usaully get by March, Loveland needs a lot of snow, but less than A-Basin and Breck, and Copper needs the least and has the most. After this snow, some others may be good, but I am telling you Copper is definately worth the drive, especially mid week. Backcountry is the way to go if its easily accessable, but for quanity and quality, there's good snow to be found in the resort. Of course I won't miss any of you if you stay home. This is all with positive vibe, cuz winter has finally arrived.


----------



## sj (Aug 13, 2004)

Corpatrate skiing sux reason number 1006. Use to be a Summit pass included Copper. Now I have to chose between Breck and A-basin or just Copper. sux but I choose the first mostly becuse I have a Place in Blue river and I like the T- bar and Poly best. Sure the first 2 weeks in nov. suck but after that. I had a Copper pass for about 10 years I know it has it's die hards i am just not one. Does have a much better veiw of I-70 than Breck or the Basin tho :twisted: sj


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

You could buy the 3 mountain AND get the Copper/Winter park pass cheaper for what us local (non-Vail Resorts businesses) in Vail get our "discounted" 5 mountain pass for...and not have to pay $50 to go to some pointless class. 

It is DUUUUUMMMPING big time in the Vail Valley right now, though!


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Hey Steve, 

Yeah, we got it rough... How much did that Summit Pass cost back in the old days when you were hanging out in the '9600? How much would it be in 2005 dollars? How much would you pay this year to get a Copper/WP AND a Colorado Pass? We've got some of the cheapest skiing in the world right out our back doors. Shucks, back in the early '80s a Breck-only merchant pass cost about the same as a Colorado Pass does now, and if you quit your job washing dishes, you lost your pass. 

You, I, and anyone else that's been around Colorado skiing for more than 10 years know better than to have high expectations for early season skiing unless its a really unusually snowy fall. Hit the first lift, get in a couple of hours on the corduroy, & head for the coffee shop or couch when the crowds show up.

Hopefully the storm we're getting now will make a big difference in all this...

--Andy


----------



## Delbert Grady (Oct 13, 2005)

"As of late Monday afternoon, Loveland Ski Area had more than 32 inches of snow in 72 hours, Copper Mountain saw upward of 38 inches, and Breckenridge saw 36 inches." -Denver post today


----------



## Killclimbz (Nov 18, 2004)

^^^^ I would say anywhere in Summit County is a good place to ski today...


----------



## Lurch (Jun 8, 2004)

chadmckenzie26 said:


> I think lifts are great. If they built them for kayaks I'd use them. It would save the trouble of shuttling and walking half a mile with your kayak. I think there should be a gondola on the Poudre. When I was done, my fat ass would be at the bar on the bottom drinking COLD beer fresh from the tap. I would sit there happy with piece of mind that comes in knowing that all my efforts were going into something I like to do. That means not hiking.  The only backcountry I would do is Cat or heli-skiing. I would only do that with guides that know there stuff. It's more of a calculated risk.
> I think ski areas are good because you don't get lost. You don't have to know how to read the snow and rescue someone. They have ski patrol for when you get hurt. It is better than being stuck on a mountain while the rescue crews try to get you out of there. Why risk your life for some fresh tracks? All you have to do is wake up early and be the first one on the mountain on powder days or know of a good powder stash. :wink:



Just about everything that turns you off BC skiing is what makes me love it. I'm glad the majority of skiers share your opinion. It leaves more untracked snow in the back country for people like me. Even weeks after the last snow storm I'm getting untracked dry and light snow in Summit County and its worth every minute of the hike to me.


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

Copper was sick on monday. getting back east wasn't, though. Now that the sun's out I'm so jealous of anybody with the opportunity to hit it. the closed runs down the other side of the mountain are about balls deep...uh, at least that's what some bad egg that ducks ropes told me.


----------

